# Firewood splitting injury...(stupidity)



## MartDalb (Apr 21, 2021)

Guess it was my turn to be a dumbass.....

Axe slipped on an edge and went across my foot.
Wear safety shoes and don't fu...around, even when it is just 20minutes of splitting wood.

4 stitches and a few weeks rest

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## old guy (Apr 21, 2021)

When I was 12, my dad wouda taped that up and said, now git back out there & finish that pile!


----------



## MartDalb (Apr 21, 2021)

old guy said:


> When I was 12, my dad wouda taped that up and said, now git back out there & finish that pile!



Yeah, I did think about it, but I had to pinch it for 20min to stop the bleeding.
Easier to get stitched and move on 

And, making these threads is, I guess, to try and make sure less people get hurt. 
This wound will heal up fast, but a few inches upwards and my toes woulda had it worse.


----------



## Den (Apr 25, 2021)

My Dad woulda said "Look what you did to your %$#* @$*& boots... do you know what I paid for yer boots?"


----------



## MartDalb (Apr 25, 2021)

Den said:


> My Dad woulda said "Look what you did to your %$#* @$*& boots... do you know what I paid for yer boots?"


Yeah, was a good pair actully. Strait through, slit the shoe right open.


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 25, 2021)

MartDalb said:


> Yeah, was a good pair actully. Strait through, slit the shoe right open.


Was it at the end of the day , were you tired or in a hurry?


----------



## MartDalb (Apr 25, 2021)

lone wolf said:


> Was it at the end of the day , were you tired or in a hurry?


Yeah, stressed out from personal stuff, you know....went to "de stress" left my head somewhere else.


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 25, 2021)

MartDalb said:


> Yeah, stressed out from personal stuff, you know....went to "de stress" left my head somewhere else.


I supposed it was like that.


----------



## MartDalb (Apr 25, 2021)

lone wolf said:


> I supposed it was like that.


It was, it was....not proud, but hell...might as well be honest right! 

Been splitting wood for ages, but it only takes one little slip.


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 25, 2021)

MartDalb said:


> It was, it was....not proud, but hell...might as well be honest right!
> 
> Been splitting wood for ages, but it only takes one little slip.


Good thing it wasn't worse.


----------



## MartDalb (Apr 25, 2021)

lone wolf said:


> Good thing it wasn't worse.


I agree, and thanks


----------



## Wow (Apr 27, 2021)

MartDalb said:


> Guess it was my turn to be a dumbass.....
> 
> Axe slipped on an edge and went across my foot.
> Wear safety shoes and don't fu...around, even when it is just 20minutes of splitting wood.
> ...


So sorry! I wear Steel toe boots but they might not have helped here. I ABSOLUTELY will NOT have a double bit axe on my property. Here's why. They scare the crap out of me. I was raised splitting firewood and my story will blow your mind. We Coon hunted at night and after working and saving I was able to buy a miners Lamp and cap. We are talking around 1957 ish. Batteries were out of my budget but a can of carbide could last longer so it was my choice. The light made a flame. Water in a top tank, dry carbide bottom tank light the flame and you could barely see at night but I got by. The cap had a metal lamp holder riveted to the top of the bill bent up and lapped slightly over the top. Dad had dropped me off in the woods alone. Hell at 10 or 11 we worked like men. So in a while I decided to stick the Axe in the top of the stump. Wham! I hit that stump and BOUNCE back up flew the axe. It was like hitting rubber. A couple more tries and because I don't give up I was determined by gosh to drive that axe blade into the stump. This time I took a deep breath, let it out and gave that axe pure hell from a little boy who thought he was a man.
BAM then Bounce up and BAM right into my forehead.
The hit made me blink. Realized I was hit hard by the other sharp side of the axe I just dropped the axe and sat on that stump. After blinking and thinking I just knew my head must be laid open so I removed my cap and felt of my head. Had a knot but no blood. I picked up my cap and saw the Lamp holder was mangled. In fact it had kinda wrapped around the axe blade. There was a cut on part of the bill not protected by the metal. That cap might have extended my life. After that I would purposely dull one blade of the axe. I never told Dad. He was a slave driver. He'd have beat me. I'm 74 and still working. He probably did me a favor. I was never coddled. Can't much remember being a boy. Hard work is all I ever knew and somehow it makes a man feel better. I've got lots of scars but scars are for survivors. Take it easy. You learned from this. You'll be a better man for it. They need to build metal protectors for Boot tops. When I run my wood splitter I wear Shin Guards right on my boots. Had gloves on and still lost a finger nail a few months ago. Good luck.


----------



## MartDalb (Apr 28, 2021)

Wow said:


> So sorry! I wear Steel toe boots but they might not have helped here. I ABSOLUTELY will NOT have a double bit axe on my property. Here's why. They scare the crap out of me. I was raised splitting firewood and my story will blow your mind. We Coon hunted at night and after working and saving I was able to buy a miners Lamp and cap. We are talking around 1957 ish. Batteries were out of my budget but a can of carbide could last longer so it was my choice. The light made a flame. Water in a top tank, dry carbide bottom tank light the flame and you could barely see at night but I got by. The cap had a metal lamp holder riveted to the top of the bill bent up and lapped slightly over the top. Dad had dropped me off in the woods alone. Hell at 10 or 11 we worked like men. So in a while I decided to stick the Axe in the top of the stump. Wham! I hit that stump and BOUNCE back up flew the axe. It was like hitting rubber. A couple more tries and because I don't give up I was determined by gosh to drive that axe blade into the stump. This time I took a deep breath, let it out and gave that axe pure hell from a little boy who thought he was a man.
> BAM then Bounce up and BAM right into my forehead.
> The hit made me blink. Realized I was hit hard by the other sharp side of the axe I just dropped the axe and sat on that stump. After blinking and thinking I just knew my head must be laid open so I removed my cap and felt of my head. Had a knot but no blood. I picked up my cap and saw the Lamp holder was mangled. In fact it had kinda wrapped around the axe blade. There was a cut on part of the bill not protected by the metal. That cap might have extended my life. After that I would purposely dull one blade of the axe. I never told Dad. He was a slave driver. He'd have beat me. I'm 74 and still working. He probably did me a favor. I was never coddled. Can't much remember being a boy. Hard work is all I ever knew and somehow it makes a man feel better. I've got lots of scars but scars are for survivors. Take it easy. You learned from this. You'll be a better man for it. They need to build metal protectors for Boot tops. When I run my wood splitter I wear Shin Guards right on my boots. Had gloves on and still lost a finger nail a few months ago. Good luck.


Damn! Thanks for sharing 
Double sided axes are not my thing either! I do agree that we need some metal protection on boot tops for sure!

Stay safe! I doubt I will be doing much work at 74


----------



## TBS (May 4, 2021)

Glad you didn't get hurt to bad. I almost did that a while back with a pulaski axe, I was mad about something, it glanced off the wood and caught me right in the ankle but luckily I had my high tops on and good jeans. They sell boot covers to help prevent that now.


----------



## MartDalb (May 4, 2021)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> Glad you didn't get hurt to bad. I almost did that a while back with a pulaski axe, I was mad about something, it glanced off the wood and caught me right in the ankle but luckily I had my high tops on and good jeans. They sell boot covers to help prevent that now.


Yeah, I wish I have had my Stihl Rangers on that day.
My daughter came up to me last nite and said "dad, you ain't chopping anymore wood without these" and she had my Rangers on, . She is 5 btw...


----------



## Wow (May 4, 2021)

Ha. Ha. Daughters are wonderful. My 32 years old talks about HOW HARD she worked as a kid. Funny I remember a kid that played nearly all the time. But I have one Grandson that though Work WAS play. I'm like that. Lately I've had a lot of rain and sitting around causes rusty joints. I'm building a John Deer rider out of two old mowers. One carburetor cleaning trick I use is boiling Water. Add equal parts white Vinegar lower heat place METAL parts into the hot bath. Be careful blowing them out. Tiny bb's in some. They fly out never to be seen again. 
Then carb spray while the metal is hot and I set mine up to cool. Cheap easy and does a fairly good job. Some Briggs carbs have plastic and 0 rings in them. This May work on Chainsaw carbs. Haven't tried. Has anyone thought about if and when we haul gasoline engines with floats, I'm thinking like a Generator, welder, etc. Is it better to have gas in the bowl. Here on the farm it's common to haul a generator on a trailer over bumpy trails and off road trails. Usually, on my gen the gas is off because they are run empty. Lately I've been adding petrol to fill the carb bowl so the liquid could dampen the bouncing of the float and maybe cushion the seat in the needle valve. Any ideas about what effect if any that may have?


----------



## husqvarna257 (May 5, 2021)

Logging boots offer good foot protection. There are also foundry work boots that have steel plate I wear Husqvarna rubber logging boots now. 3 years ago I tossed out a 4' log out of my truck on a pile and it bounced back hit me in the shin and tossed me out of the truck. It split my shin open and swelled up for months. It was so red people insisted it was infected but it was not. 
OP I hope your stiches help you heal up quicker, they should.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (May 5, 2021)

I dropped my splitter on the side of my foot a couple of months ago. I thought life as I knew it was over. My new helper lost the bolt for the safety chain so did not hook it up. While unloading splitter did not realize there was no safety attached in the dark. We all know double checking some ones work is necessary but it gets over looked some time. Safety shoes or boots would have not offered any protection. Thanks


----------



## Ted Jenkins (May 5, 2021)

Wow said:


> Ha. Ha. Daughters are wonderful. My 32 years old talks about HOW HARD she worked as a kid. Funny I remember a kid that played nearly all the time. But I have one Grandson that though Work WAS play. I'm like that. Lately I've had a lot of rain and sitting around causes rusty joints. I'm building a John Deer rider out of two old mowers. One carburetor cleaning trick I use is boiling Water. Add equal parts white Vinegar lower heat place METAL parts into the hot bath. Be careful blowing them out. Tiny bb's in some. They fly out never to be seen again.
> Then carb spray while the metal is hot and I set mine up to cool. Cheap easy and does a fairly good job. Some Briggs carbs have plastic and 0 rings in them. This May work on Chainsaw carbs. Haven't tried. Has anyone thought about if and when we haul gasoline engines with floats, I'm thinking like a Generator, welder, etc. Is it better to have gas in the bowl. Here on the farm it's common to haul a generator on a trailer over bumpy trails and off road trails. Usually, on my gen the gas is off because they are run empty. Lately I've been adding petrol to fill the carb bowl so the liquid could dampen the bouncing of the float and maybe cushion the seat in the needle valve. Any ideas about what effect if any that may have?


Two things you mention are worth commenting on. The rest of the post is good too. As far as cleaning carbs you are not far off with how I address them. I will warm them up often to get the best results too. Some times hot water or just set them where it is warm. Bulk oven cleaner or many house hold cleaner like tile cleaner on a warm carb works wonders. Some times you need to soak them and other times be ready to rinse them with water and dry. Many carb cleaners work OK on a very warm carb too. I have found that it is necessary to have compressed air ready to blow out passages otherwise cleaner can build up in passages causing blockages.

If you want the gasoline to cushion the float you have to leave the gas on because the gas in the float will slosh around causing most gas to be spilled out. I have just not worried about that because I am always looking for old carbs to use for backup parts. 

What I would really like to know is what you are doing with your mowers. Here there are always John Deers Craftsman etc. available for $200 to $500 which seems very practical. I am wanting to add front brakes, hydraulic winch, hydraulic loader bucket and a little more stability for front end. What is your plan Thanks


----------



## MartDalb (May 5, 2021)

Nice info being shared here, was not the point of the thread, but most certainly appricated and valued!  

On a side note, the wound is healing up good, have yet to remove the stitches, since I have not been sitting still, as doctor ordered . Will be pulling them out very soon.


----------



## Wow (May 5, 2021)

Ted Jenkins said:


> Two things you mention are worth commenting on. The rest of the post is good too. As far as cleaning carbs you are not far off with how I address them. I will warm them up often to get the best results too. Some times hot water or just set them where it is warm. Bulk oven cleaner or many house hold cleaner like tile cleaner on a warm carb works wonders. Some times you need to soak them and other times be ready to rinse them with water and dry. Many carb cleaners work OK on a very warm carb too. I have found that it is necessary to have compressed air ready to blow out passages otherwise cleaner can build up in passages causing blockages.
> 
> If you want the gasoline to cushion the float you have to leave the gas on because the gas in the float will slosh around causing most gas to be spilled out. I have just not worried about that because I am always looking for old carbs to use for backup parts.
> 
> What I would really like to know is what you are doing with your mowers. Here there are always John Deers Craftsman etc. available for $200 to $500 which seems very practical. I am wanting to add front brakes, hydraulic winch, hydraulic loader bucket and a little more stability for front end. What is your plan Thanks


I have two residents to keep up. I like to have 3 mowers ready to cut at all times. I like to have one with 22 inch knobby tires to pull a trailer. I found that a cheap Riding mower set up right beats the Honda Three wheeler I had. In fact I sold an old truck. 1985 Nissan and gave the guy my Honda 3 wheeler. I never wear a mower out exactly. Just cycle parts. Ha. Ha.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 10, 2021)

Wow said:


> So sorry! I wear Steel toe boots but they might not have helped here. I ABSOLUTELY will NOT have a double bit axe on my property. Here's why. They scare the crap out of me. I was raised splitting firewood and my story will blow your mind. We Coon hunted at night and after working and saving I was able to buy a miners Lamp and cap. We are talking around 1957 ish. Batteries were out of my budget but a can of carbide could last longer so it was my choice. The light made a flame. Water in a top tank, dry carbide bottom tank light the flame and you could barely see at night but I got by. The cap had a metal lamp holder riveted to the top of the bill bent up and lapped slightly over the top. Dad had dropped me off in the woods alone. Hell at 10 or 11 we worked like men. So in a while I decided to stick the Axe in the top of the stump. Wham! I hit that stump and BOUNCE back up flew the axe. It was like hitting rubber. A couple more tries and because I don't give up I was determined by gosh to drive that axe blade into the stump. This time I took a deep breath, let it out and gave that axe pure hell from a little boy who thought he was a man.
> BAM then Bounce up and BAM right into my forehead.
> The hit made me blink. Realized I was hit hard by the other sharp side of the axe I just dropped the axe and sat on that stump. After blinking and thinking I just knew my head must be laid open so I removed my cap and felt of my head. Had a knot but no blood. I picked up my cap and saw the Lamp holder was mangled. In fact it had kinda wrapped around the axe blade. There was a cut on part of the bill not protected by the metal. That cap might have extended my life. After that I would purposely dull one blade of the axe. I never told Dad. He was a slave driver. He'd have beat me. I'm 74 and still working. He probably did me a favor. I was never coddled. Can't much remember being a boy. Hard work is all I ever knew and somehow it makes a man feel better. I've got lots of scars but scars are for survivors. Take it easy. You learned from this. You'll be a better man for it. They need to build metal protectors for Boot tops. When I run my wood splitter I wear Shin Guards right on my boots. Had gloves on and still lost a finger nail a few months ago. Good luck.









You mean like these? I only have had one close call with a double. I used to throw doubles in competition. I had the double over my right shoulder, I don't know if I let the bit get that close to my back, or if the wind blew my shirt up. As I came forward I heard this loud zipper sound. I made the throw and my buddy came over and asked what I did to my shirt. The tip of the bit sliced my brand new Pendleton flannel shirt in half like a razor hit it. When I was 16 I learned that if you had a Super EZ that was idling a bit fast, and the chain was spinning, and you step over a log, pick your hands up. I didn't pick my hands up and stuck my leg right into the chain. I was way too afraid of telling my Dad I did something that stupid. I wrapped it up, went home for "lunch" to "Dump the truck" and put a new pair of jeans on and went back to work. Still have the scar, it's about 3 inches long and half an inch wide.


----------

